# Need Help With Piranha Id Please



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, I need help with this piranha's ID please. any help would be appreciated.
sorry if the pic is messed up, still trying to learn this site
thanks everyone

darren


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll guess Rhombeus.







After seeing the other pic...Black Diamond Rhombeus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Picture is pretty rough, but the eye and shape of the snout suggests sanchezi more than rhom. Post some pictures up that aren't so pixelated and we'll be able to give you a better id.


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

if you click on the picture it comes out less distorted, maybe that will help


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

darren0311 said:


> if you click on the picture it comes out less distorted, maybe that will help


It shrinks it down too small to tell features easily. It's a toss up between a rhom and sanchezi depending on which picture, although it appears that the blown up picture distorts the true body shape. Can you get a good picture of its belly and a clearer shot of its tail? How big is the fish?


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

it is about 3 inches from all the research that i have done on it i keep coming up with it being a Rhom.. but not a 100% sure

i will try to get more pics up soon


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

here is another pic, hopfully this one comes out better


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i would say rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rhom.


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

k, thanks everyone, i sent a picture to a friend of mine who works at the Camden Aquarium in NJ, he showed it to someone and they said the same thing, its a Rhom, now just what type is it?? hmmmm and will its eyes change at all?


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

bricklr said:


> I'll guess Rhombeus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still just a guess though. A Sanchezi will develope red on its chin and belly. Time will tell for sure.







The eye color of my black diamond occured at 5 inches.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> I'll guess Rhombeus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still just a guess though. A Sanchezi will develope red on its chin and belly. Time will tell for sure.








[/quote]

If its 3" being a sanchezi it should have the chin already. I still stand behind rhom.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I'll guess Rhombeus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still just a guess though. A Sanchezi will develope red on its chin and belly. Time will tell for sure.








[/quote]

If its 3" being a sanchezi it should have the chin already. I still stand behind rhom.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am new to piranha's, I am kinda familiar with them, i have had fresh water fish before and a bunch of reef tanks, if it is a Black Diamond Rhombeus when will the eyes start to change?? i have him in a 75 right now just to be safe i didnt want to put him in anything smaller.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Probly around 5-6"

Ive never owned a rhom so idk exactly when.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Mine is 5 1/2" and he already has the red eyes.


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll keep everyone up to date on him, i picked him up for $15

i am finding all sorts of stuff on the net about care for him, can anyone suggest anything for me

thanks again for all you input, this site RoCks!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

75g tank would be best for him right now, Feed shrimp, fresh fish fillets and pellets if he will eat them. Idk much else lol.

for $15 its a good price for any serra.


----------



## darren0311 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks J-Z


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

15 is a steal man


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

$15.00


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Odds are it is most likely a rhom...sanchezi would be the other likely possibility. Those are usually what random LFS serras turn out to be. If it is a rhom, it is most likely a basic Peru Rhom. Variants can't be determined without knowing collection point. Regardless, a rhom is a rhom.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Deal of the day for that rhom


----------

